# Java CLASS Dateien dekompilieren?



## bruce85 (14. Feb 2007)

Hallo,
also, gibt es ein Java dekompiler ohne das welche Informationen verloren gehen?
weil ich habe etwas geschrieben in Java und die .JAVA datei gelöscht und wenn ich es dekompilieren möchte, dann fehlen welche Informationen die in dem Code vorhanden waren.
Ich danke euch schonmal.

MfG Andreas


----------



## Guest (14. Feb 2007)

http://www.kpdus.com/jad.html


----------



## Gast (14. Feb 2007)

da fehlen immer infos wie kommentare, eventuell bezeichner und vielleicht sind auch die kontrollstrukturen anders


----------

